# looking to adopt 2 rats, males, Monterey, California



## Kayl (Apr 17, 2008)

Country: US
State/Region: California
City/Town: Monterey
Number of rats: 1 maybe 2
Gender: Male
Age(s): Baby (5-6 weeks, give or take)
Colours: At least one Black. 2nd can be any color, but grey/blue would be nice
Neutered: no
Temperament: Friendly
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Willing to drive a reasonable distance to pick them up.


The pet stores within driving distance of where I live (up to 45 minutes away) never have any decent rats to adopt as pets. When they do get them in, most of them are sickly and suffer from other genetic ailments. 

Im looking primarily for an all black male rat to love and care for as part of the family. Ive had rats as pets off and on since age 8 (I am 33 now), and even was a breeder for about a year a while back.

If you are a breeder who has a new litter with a black male, or a breeder who commonly has litters with all black rats, please pm me.

For those who arent quite sure where Monterey, CA is, here is a google map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...36.59759,-121.89676&spn=2.610695,3.949585&z=8


----------

